# Homer mosaic



## Qatar (Dec 30, 2008)

hi every one
this is my best pigeon in the loft
i hope you like it
it's rare color mosaic


from other side


----------



## birds+me=happy (May 21, 2009)

holy cow!!!!! Thats something I've never seen before! I don't know anything about mosaics and how their classified from different birds, but that is one Beautiful bird.


----------



## Qatar (Dec 30, 2008)

thx it from ur taste
thank you for comment


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

That is a gorgeous bird.

Here is my mosaic: 

http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/showpost.php?p=377602&postcount=1


----------



## Squab81 (Dec 24, 2008)

Your mosaic is a *very* handsome bird. Ive always loved the Mosiacs and hope to have one of my very own someday.  (school girl sigh) Where are you from? Im interested to see the other birds in your loft.


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

Beautiful bird! Very nice looking mosaic


----------



## birds+me=happy (May 21, 2009)

I might have asked this before but how do you classify a mosaic from an other Pigeon?


----------



## bluecheck (Aug 17, 2006)

A mosaic is a genetic accident. They appear to be the result of two or more sperm fertilizing one egg. There also seem to be some that are the result of part of the genome "shutting" itself off in particular cells during development and then those cells that develop from the mistaken ones show a different color. The more than one sperm though seems to account for most of the mosaics from what I've read though. They do need lots more study from what I understand however. 

They cannot be recreated at will.


----------



## Qatar (Dec 30, 2008)

Trees Gray said:


> That is a gorgeous bird.
> 
> Here is my mosaic:
> 
> http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/showpost.php?p=377602&postcount=1


thx for comment trees

sure it's yours no problem


----------



## Qatar (Dec 30, 2008)

Squab81 said:


> Your mosaic is a *very* handsome bird. Ive always loved the Mosiacs and hope to have one of my very own someday.  (school girl sigh) Where are you from? Im interested to see the other birds in your loft.


thx Squab81 for comment 

i'm from qatar

ok after 3 days i will show u new mosaic pigeon from my loft


----------



## Qatar (Dec 30, 2008)

MaryOfExeter said:


> Beautiful bird! Very nice looking mosaic


thx MaryOfExeter for comment

and u are welcome on my page


----------



## Qatar (Dec 30, 2008)

birds+me=happy said:


> I might have asked this before but how do you classify a mosaic from an other Pigeon?


thx for comment

i think it's rare pigeon 

u cant breed same it easily


----------



## Qatar (Dec 30, 2008)

bluecheck said:


> A mosaic is a genetic accident. They appear to be the result of two or more sperm fertilizing one egg. There also seem to be some that are the result of part of the genome "shutting" itself off in particular cells during development and then those cells that develop from the mistaken ones show a different color. The more than one sperm though seems to account for most of the mosaics from what I've read though. They do need lots more study from what I understand however.
> 
> They cannot be recreated at will.



thx for comment 

and thx for all this info about mosaic

u have good experience


----------



## george simon (Feb 28, 2006)

bluecheck said:


> A mosaic is a genetic accident. They appear to be the result of two or more sperm fertilizing one egg. There also seem to be some that are the result of part of the genome "shutting" itself off in particular cells during development and then those cells that develop from the mistaken ones show a different color. The more than one sperm though seems to account for most of the mosaics from what I've read though. They do need lots more study from what I understand however.
> 
> They cannot be recreated at will.


*Hi FRANK, Could this bird in fact be an ALMOND in the darker phase when they get older?How would one test breed this bird to see if he is an ALMOND? The other color in this bird looks to me to be silver the dilute of black which if he is a MOSAIC seems odd. This bird is very intresting and it would be nice to test breed this bird.* GEORGE


----------



## RodSD (Oct 24, 2008)

Wow! That is one , unique looking bird. It reminds me of a military (desert) camouflage.


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

george simon said:


> *Hi FRANK, Could this bird in fact be an ALMOND in the darker phase when they get older?How would one test breed this bird to see if he is an ALMOND? The other color in this bird looks to me to be silver the dilute of black which if he is a MOSAIC seems odd. This bird is very intresting and it would be nice to test breed this bird.* GEORGE


I'm confused about the part about silver 
All I see is black and what looks like it could be some form of red or brown? (I can't really tell). And grizzle. I think almond could be very possible here.


----------



## Qatar (Dec 30, 2008)

george simon said:


> *Hi FRANK, Could this bird in fact be an ALMOND in the darker phase when they get older?How would one test breed this bird to see if he is an ALMOND? The other color in this bird looks to me to be silver the dilute of black which if he is a MOSAIC seems odd. This bird is very intresting and it would be nice to test breed this bird.* GEORGE


thx for comment
the pigeon is brown almond mosaic


----------



## Qatar (Dec 30, 2008)

RodSD said:


> Wow! That is one , unique looking bird. It reminds me of a military (desert) camouflage.


thx for comment

haha yes he look same a military (desert) 

thx for comment again


----------



## Qatar (Dec 30, 2008)

MaryOfExeter said:


> I'm confused about the part about silver
> All I see is black and what looks like it could be some form of red or brown? (I can't really tell). And grizzle. I think almond could be very possible here.


thx for comment

wait for new mosaic today 

i want ur opinions for it


----------



## TrevorsCoop (Jul 14, 2009)

He is a beautiful bird. I will have to get some pics of my grandpas birds! Try breeding him with another mosaic almond and see what you get.


----------

